
Lean Domain Search Launches New Business Name Generator - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/15-lean-domain-search-launches-new-business-name-generator
======
matt1
Hey guys,

I launched Lean Domain Search on HackerNews earlier this year [1] and a lot of
folks have found it extremely helpful for finding names for their startups.
This new tool is geared towards helping offline businesses find a professional
business name that also has an available exact-match .com domain name (that
way they don't have to pay thousands to procure it after they settle on a
name). The tool is behind a paywall, but I'd love to hear your thoughts on the
concept, the landing page, and the pricing page.

Thanks!

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470977>

~~~
namella
Your price point is far too high for the service it performs (and the
competing tools).

Bustaname.com is free, and if you know how to use it, it does the same thing.
Namestation.com charges $10/mo and has 18 name generators. All of which are
very powerful.

I like that you're trying to monetize, and maybe you have the traffic to get a
nice bit of side income, but I don't see how the service stands apart from the
competition.

~~~
kaizendc
You may be able to get away with that high price point if you let people try
your service for free first. That way you can really prove your USP.

Most entrepreneurs start multiple businesses, so they may likely pay large
sums of money for your service in the future if they were given a chance to
try it once for free.

~~~
matt1
There are two search tools on the site, the Website Name Generator and the
Business Name Generator. The Website Name Generator, which will suite most of
you, is free. The Business Name Generator works similarly to the Website Name
Generator, so my hope is that if you see how good the free tool is, you might
consider paying for the premium one (if you're looking to name an offline
business).

------
j45
Sweet, I've registered a bunch of domains from you and Lean Domain Search is
by far a procrastination killer for those times you really want to find a good
name.

Glad you're continuing to build it out and it doesn't fade away like other
tools have.

------
melicerte
99$/month for that piece of crap ? Is this some kind of joke or something? I
mean the web name generator is just a generator based on a small dictionary
mixing the name you provide and each of the entries in the dictionary. Great !
(the whois check to see if the domain is available is just anecdotic) And you
can't even give the business name generator a try. Good lick, guys.

~~~
matt1
A few points:

\- The website name generator is free. If you're a startup founder, this is
probably the tool you'll want to use.

\- The business name generator is the paid version. It helps you generate
business names for offline businesses. Compared with the time it takes to
brainstorm + check domain availability on your own or use a tool like
CrowdSpring (and even then you'd have to buy the domain name for thousands
after you find the name you like) this is actually pretty cheap.

\- The website name generator pairs your search term with 2,500 other keywords
and shows you only those that are available; the business name generator pairs
your search term with 4,000 other business names. The point of the WHOIS check
is to confirm that the domain name is still available.

Hope this helps clarify things. I'll see what I can do to make it clearer on
the site as well.

~~~
melicerte
If the only thing that this service does is to pair a name I provide with 2500
keywords (or 4000 in the business version), I can do that by script for myself
in less than a day or two (the longest time will be to generate the keywords
list). Furthermore, if you suggest me 2000+ possibilities, you don't help, you
just confuse me. There is no smartness in the in the tool that could really
help me. Finally, why a 99$/Month whereas I will probably not use the tool to
find more than one name. I mean who is starting a new business every month?

